# What color eyes does your V have?



## lilyloo

Ruby is 10 weeks old now and her eyes are still really light. I posted a pic that shows the color pretty well. They appear to becoming greener every day. Her dad has green eyes and her mom has the typical V eyes that match the coat. I am hoping Ruby keeps the green, even though it isn't the standard. I just think they're so pretty! 

What color eyes does your Vizsla have? What age do they stop changing color?


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Penny also has green eyes. Shes 14 weeks. Both her parents have eyes to march their coats as does our Dozer.


----------



## RubyRoo

Oh I miss the beautiful green eyes but sadly they do change.


----------



## adrino

Elza's got this beautiful shade of dark gold. I love it! She had blue when she was small. 

I think the standard is that their nose has to be almost the same colour as their fur and their eyes a shade darker than their fur.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Sadie had greenish eyes when she was a pup. Now they match her hair color. 

The other thing that happened as she got older was her coat darkened up. We have a red wire haired dachshund and she was lighter than him when we got her, now she is much darker - more true copper color.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Flynn had beautiful baby blue eyes as a pup and then they went through an amber stage. At age 7 they are now a deep, soulful brown. 

Luna had beautiful deep blue/purple eyes as a pup. My mother-in-law said they were violet. Now, at one they are a pretty light amber. I'm assuming they too will get darker as she gets older.


----------



## harrigab

Rubes had blue as a young pup









then coat matched eyes as she grew


----------



## Darcy1311

When Darcy was a pup last year her eyes were a lovely shade of blue. Now at 17months they are a brown/bronze colour. But its when she shows the whites of her eye she looks like she means business..bless her..


----------



## threefsh

Riley's eyes started out a beautiful green/grey color, then went vibrant gold, and now they are the characteristic shade that matches her fur. It was fun to watch them change.


----------



## mswhipple

Willie's eyes are a perfect match to his coat color. So beautiful and soulful.


----------



## datacan

I don't remember exactly the color, anymore :-[

I always thought it should match the coat, though. Of course, the Iphone camera plays tricks.


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE started out the color of a DEVIL with a Blue dress on - now at 4yrs they match his coat - I belive it is the color of SATAN's agent sent 2 torment me LOL


----------



## Ozkar

Pike................. keep up the good work......... wouldn't want REM to be too happy and content!!


----------



## Suliko

I don't think my two ever had a noticeable change in their eye color.... or am I missing it? ??? I don't see a difference between puppy and now...well Pacsi is still 7-mo old puppy. I think their eyes have always matched their coats.


----------



## hotmischief

So here is a question for the knowlegeable amongst us..... I understand that puppies start out with blue eyes and then about 8 weeks begin to change to the colour of their coats. The other month Boris met up with his breeder and litter sister and the breeder was saying the blue ring on the outer rim of the eye would eventual disappear. To be perfectly honest I hadn't even noticed it - at what age does this blue outer ring disappear????


----------



## Ozkar

HM, for the life of me I can't remember when Astro and Ozkar's eyes changed and the ring disappeared. What i can say, is that I get very mixed reactions to my dogs eyes from people who are not V educated. some just adore them and others say they look evil ???? To those who say that, I always let them know it's because they are a "Hunting Dog"     vicious killers those Hungarian dogs!!   

Personally, it was just an added bonus to have such beautiful and unusual eyes. I'm not sure how people can consider them evil looking. I think they are just deep gold pools of love and affection!


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Dozers eyes were the "right" color when I picked him at 9 weeks. After this post I looked at penny's last night and although still green on the outter edge they are now golden towards the center. But I've read it can take up two years for them to change.


----------



## Emily1970

Chuck's eyes match his coat and he was 1 in March. Riley is now 18 months old, but his are still green. Will they change? This is an older picture of him before surgery and before we got Chuck.


----------



## texasred

My dog eyes all match their coat. They went from blue to green. Then the color they are now. Its camouflage for hunting.


----------



## harrigab

I wonder how many other members have checked their dogs eyes over the last 24 hours lol! I've just checked Ruby's and she has a very thin dark brown ring around the perimeter of her iris.


----------



## hotmischief

harrigab - dark brown/ dark blue - that is what Boris has. So Ruby is a year old so maybe it will take two years for the ring to disappear as SteelCityDozer says it takes up to two years for their eyes to change completely. Fascinating ;D ;D


----------



## lilyloo

Loving all these doggy eye pics!

I noticed to day that Ruby does still have the blue ring around the outside. It's really only visible in sunlight.


----------



## adrino

Managed to get in front of the Mac to load up some pics. And as I'm just searching for the right one I realised Elza had blue than green than the golden eyes! 8) :

Just love her eyes, no matter what colour they are! Evil???? The person who says that is evil! ???


----------



## hotmischief

Love the photos of Elza - the one in the car looks like you have a baby with all the toys - spoilt young lady  

I looked really hard at the photos of Elza to see if she had the dark ring on the outside?? Couldn't make it out. In the close up of Boris's face you can see the ring around the eye.


----------



## adrino

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D lol Elza had 4 different chewy chewys, her rabbit and her sheep in the car!!! 

She is *spoilt*! : 

Boris looks lovely!!!! Elza has the ring too but you only can see it with certain lights on.


----------



## hotmischief

I can really see the ring in the second photo. I just love all these photos


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

Cole's eyes WERE green! LOL Now they are a beautiful green/gold combo! Everyone that he meets comments on his beautiful fur and eyes! They glow! I LOVE having a Vizsla!! He feels special! <3.


----------



## SkyyMax

Max went from blue to green, but Skyy's eye color is a beautiful shade of amber, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## R E McCraith

I neVer look PIKE in the eyes - If I do - I know he will have complete control oVer ME! LOL


----------



## lilyloo

Just though I would update ... at 7.5 months Ruby still has a lot of green in her eyes. Hoping it stays!


----------



## Rudy

;D 8)


----------



## Lincolns Parents

Lincolns eyes are a yellowish/gold color.


----------



## Butch

My Vizsla pup is nearly 8 weeks. I've had her for one. Just noticed a dark spot on either side of her snout (not on her nose). Not swollen or hard. Just different color from nice red coat. Any ideas? This normal?


----------

